# Het woord "er"



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo

Ik ken enkele regels over dat "kleine woord".
Mijn twijfel zit in deze zin.

Wie kookt er beter bij jou thuis? (Als die zin klopt)

Geef me alsjeblieft een voorbeeld in die 

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## eno2

De zin klopt




> Er zijn twee soorten er:
> 
> 1. *er is / er zijn:* deze er betekent: _op deze plek_ of* daar*
> 2. *de er met een prepositie:* *er vervangt een deel van de zin*



Je vindt daar voorbeelden. 

Jouw zin is geval 1 (daar of hier) 

Hier een paar draden in dit forum over ((twijfelgevallen van) het gebruik van)'er'

Search Results for Query: er | WordReference Forums


----------



## ThomasK

Normaliter verschijnt die "er" inderdaad in zinnen met een onbepaald (_indefinite_) subject of onderwerp (zie 1 hieronder). Maar bij mijn weten zijn er wel vier soorten "er" [die je soms door "daar" (there) of "hier" (here) kunt vervangen*].

1. Bestaan: _*Er is/ er zijn* veel/ geen/… marsmannetjes_. _Er zijn geen mensen op straat. Daar zijn geen mensen op straat. (???Geen mensen zijn op straat)
_
2. Partitief: Bananen? I_k heb *er geen*_ (je n'*en* ai pas). _Auto's? Ik heb *er twee*. (*Daar heb ik er twee van)
_
3. Locatief: _Spanje? Ik ben *er* (daar*)nog niet geweest_.
OOk het equivalent van "là" in het Frans, "there" in het Engels: hij is er niet _(il n'est pas_ _*là*_, hij is niet aanwezig).

4. Pronomen [-pers.] bij preposities of voorzetsels: _Hij zit op de stoel. Of nee, hij zit *er* niet *op*. _Je hebt er versteende sporen van in  het Engels:_ therefore _(*daarom, evt. erom), _thereafter_ (*daarna, evt. erna)…

Plaats:
- in de hoofdzin net na de persoonsvorm (_verbe conjugé, conjugated verb_),
- in de bijzin net na het onderwerp...

Maar dat zijn nogal wat verschillende soorten "er". Probeer eventueel met een aantal zinnen aan te geven waar je twijfelt...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Normaliter verschijnt die "er" inderdaad in zinnen met een onbepaald (_indefinite_) subject of onderwerp (zie 1 hieronder). Maar bij mijn weten zijn er wel vier soorten "er" [die je soms door "daar" (there) of "hier" (here) kunt vervangen*].
> 
> 1. Bestaan: _*Er is/ er zijn* veel/ geen/… marsmannetjes_. _Er zijn geen mensen op straat. Daar zijn geen mensen op straat. (???Geen mensen zijn op straat)
> _
> 2. Partitief: Bananen? I_k heb *er geen*_ (je n'*en* ai pas). _Auto's? Ik heb *er twee*. (*Daar heb ik er twee van) [*Dat kan je vervangen door 'auto's' (geval 2)]*
> _
> 3. Locatief: _Spanje? Ik ben *er* (daar*)nog niet geweest_. [*Daar = geval 1]*
> OOk het equivalent van "là" in het Frans, "there" in het Engels: hij is er niet _(il n'est pas_ _*là*_, hij is niet aanwezig).
> 
> 4. Pronomen [-pers.] bij preposities of voorzetsels: _Hij zit op de stoel. Of nee, hij zit *er* niet *op*. _Je hebt er versteende sporen van in  het Engels:_ therefore _(*daarom, evt. erom), _thereafter_ (*daarna, evt. erna)… [*Vervangen door een zinsdeel geval 2]*
> 
> Plaats:
> - in de hoofdzin net na de persoonsvorm (_verbe conjugé, conjugated verb_),
> - in de bijzin net na het onderwerp...
> 
> *Maar dat zijn nogal verschillen soorten "er"*.* [Foutzin- wat bedoel je*]Probeer eventueel met een aantal zinnen aan te geven waar je twijfelt...


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante reactie. Dan kan je inderdaad beperken tot twee. Nu, lijkt mij juist, maar ik denk dat het didactisch nuttig kan zijn om ze als vier vormen op te lijsten omdat het dan eenvoudiger lijkt. Tussenvorm ook mogelijk. _(Ik dacht nog aan "Er was eens" bij nr. 1, de typische sprookjesformule, en daar heb je inderdaad een vage locatief, en een vage tijdsaanduiding, geen toeval...)_

Leg nog even uit:
- Dat kan je vervangen door 'auto's'
- 2 en 4 vind ik toch niet zo verwant: in 2 vervang je een deel van de zinsdeel ('geen' of bv. ' blauwe'  [Stiften? ik heb er vier blauwe], in 4 de noun phrase helemaal. Of zie je het anders?

_(Laatste zin heb ik in het bericht gecorrigeerd. Thnx!)_


----------



## eno2

Voor een non native  beginner moet het interessant zijn aan de slag te gaan met twee mogelijkheden, die de grootste moeilijkheden al oplossen.


----------



## ThomasK

Nou, nou, dat principe hanteer ik zeker ook als er echt een soort binaire keuze is: I/O. Maar het grote probleem is 4. De rest mag je bijna buiten beschouwing laten: _er is/zijn, daar/er_ (locatief), zijn zoals in het Engels. 2 kan wat moeilijk zijn, maar veel minder: "ik heb er twee" is een simpel regeltje is. Maar 4  bemoeilijkt een en ander omdat je de plaats moet bepalen van "er", van de achterblijvende prepositie, van adv. of het lv/ DO (die net tussen "er" en de prep. komen). De stok in twee dus, namelijk: 1(a,b    [ex-3, was goeie observatie]) en dan 2, en tot slot 4?

Nu, plots denk ik eraan: die _*er*_- zou je ook bij de *pronomina* kunnen behandelen. _Er_- is een mogelijkheid bij de derde pers. sg./pl., naast _het/ze_. En het is vaak nuttig om die samen te behandelen: _Ik heb *het* (het gebouw)/ *ze* (de boten) gezien, maar *er *niet goed *op* gelet._ Dat verschil is voor velen niet evident. Nog iets: _er +_ prep. komt vaak voor als chunk, als vaste brok: ik _hou er (niet) van, je kan ervan op aan, ik ben er (niet) van overtuigd, ik heb er (niet) aan gedacht,_ … zijn bijzonder courant. Die kunnen studenten beter uit het hoofd leren.

_(Dit is een interessante uitwisseling: ik zie plots dingen scherper, met bepaalde verbanden die ik vaag misschien ken, maar eigenlijk niet genoeg besef...)

@Alisson Pereira : we komen terug met praktische adviezen na de uitwisseling. Maar het zou goed zijn als je nog problematische zinnen kan geven... _


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Beste vrienden, met alle respect.
Allereerst, ik geloof echt dat we allemaal hier zijn om elkaar te helpen, DOE NIET INSPELEN MET DE DINGEN (DE REGEL VAN '' ER '').
Op dit moment geef ik niet om de andere regels van '' ER ''. Ik wilde gewoon weten waarom het woord ER in die zin was (Wie kookt er beter bij jou thuis?)
Ik moet zeggen, Eno2 heeft gelijk, ik ben net begonnen Nederlands te studeren en VOOR MIJ is het ingewikkeld om te begrijpen.
Thomas, vergeef me als ik niet geboren ben, wetend hoe ik je taal moet spreken.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ik heb even overdreven met al die theorie... Sorry...


----------

